# What Do I Have, Exactly? - D. Tinct. "Blue Sip"



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Hello

I recently traded some Green and Black Auratus with another local breeder for a pair of adolescent Dendrobates Tinctorious that he labelled "Blue Sips". 

I did a little reading online and seems that the "True Sipaliwini" look nothing like the frogs I have, and mention "adulterated bloodlines". - Dendrobates tinctorius “NAIB True Sipaliwini” dart frog – oneillscrossing.com

Is it proper to call my frogs Blue Sips or is there another name or morph that describes them? 

Pictures below - They are beautiful and I look forward to breeding them! As far as I can tell they appear to be a male and female (one has larger, heart shaped lobes on toes as far as I can tell)

Thanks much!

The First pictured is "T-Dot" the second is "3 Dot" Based on dots on the head and back shape. They have proper names (Itsy-Bitsy and Teeni-Weeni)

Drach


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Interesting link; I've inserted it into our tinc care sheet. 

I don't see that it applies to your case, though, as you were sold frogs labeled as 'Blue Sips'. The link is talking about the difficulty in confirming the ID of 'True Sips' (from Suriname) which are different than 'Blue Sips' (from Brazil), and incidentally also different from 'Green Sips' (also from Brazil).


----------

